# [H] Orcs and Goblins Army, Dark Eldar [W] $$$ [USA]



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

*HAVE:* 

Orcs and Goblins 

-Army Book

-Limited Edition "Grumlok and Gazbag" metal figure from the Warhammer Online Collector's Edition. (Assembled, Mostly covered in black primer) 

-Orc Warboss on Boar (Assembled, Skin is painted green) 

-Orc Battle Standard Bearer (assembled) 

-40 Savage Orcs (13 Assembled: [One Champion, One Standard Bearer, One Musician, 10 equipped with Additional Hand Weapons]; 27 New On Sprue, 2 painted, 1 partly painted) 

-20 Assembled Night Goblins (15 Spears/shield, 4 are missing shields, 2 netters, One Champion, One Standard Bearer, One Musician ; 1 painted) 

-5 Savage Boar Boyz (One Champion, One Standard Bearer, One Musician and 2 equipped with Additional Hand Weapons) 


Dark Eldar*** 

-Codex

-10 Wyches (All Assembled, primed in black, one not glued to base, 1x Shardnet and Impaler, 1x Agonizer) 

-10 Kabalite Warriors (One Blaster, one splinter cannon, all assembled, 9x primed in black, one painted well as Obsidian Rose) 

-Archon w/ Agonizer (Primed in Black, Assembled) 

-Raider (Primed in Black, Assembled) 

-Razorwing Jetfighter (Primed in Black, Assembled, Magnetized Missiles + Base) 

-5 Hellions (Assembled, not glued to bases) 

-3 Reaver Jetbikes (Primed in black, assembled, 1x heat lance) 

***All Dark Eldar Infantry are based on rocky resin bases. I have 10 extra of these resin bases. 

*WANT:* 
Google Checkout Payments


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Really need to get rid of these, I will give you a great deal!


----------

